# e2fsprogs-roothardlinks-1.46.5_4 conflicts with e2fsprogs-1.46.2 (installs files into the same place). Problematic file : /sbin/e2fsck



## ziomario (Nov 26, 2022)

Hello.

I'm updating and upgrading NomadOS based on FreeBSD 13.0,but unfortunately an error happened and I'm not able to fix it :



			https://preview.redd.it/07q2pxst6a2a1.jpg?width=1604&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=27d7db71bdfb19b3c8610b0e4801564acd34171d
		



			https://preview.redd.it/rm7dvyst6a2a1.jpg?width=1604&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=7e17b3c2a8cbaa3c5a97775ec29580527798937e
		


I tried to remove the packages which conflict ,but it didn't work :



			https://preview.redd.it/o1iiet7d7a2a1.jpg?width=480&format=pjpg&auto=webp&s=15198227b19bcf3daad2d33244ef7d6e67b5a18a
		


someone can give me some suggestions to fix the error ? thanks.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 26, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I'm updating and upgrading NomadOS based on FreeBSD 13.0


NomadBSD is unsupported here in FreeBSD forums.

FreeBSD 13.0 is unsupported, EoL (End of Life).

Besides that, 'efsprogs-roothardlinks' is not installed, the upgrade process is trying to install it as new installation, not to upgrade it.

pkg-unlock(8) sysutils/e2fsprogs re-run pkg-upgrade(8), which will remove it, or hunt down which package requires 'efsprogs-roothardlinks' and remove that program.


----------



## ziomario (Nov 26, 2022)

Sorry.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2022)

Before installing e2fsprogs, the following should not exist.

```
/sbin/e2fsck
/sbin/fsck_ext2fs
```


----------

